# Evening tantrums



## Camillaa (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi everyone!
I have a 2-year old male intact vizsla, who is a total sweetheart (albeit needy!). We are having this problem of him being extremely aroused in the evenings - he whines/screams, tries to lick our hands, faces, arms, whatever and tries to hump pillows and generally just throws a huge temper tantrum! 
usually he would be fast asleep around 7PM after dinner, chew time and a pee, but these days it takes us 1,5 hour to get him to sleep. We are forced to time him out several times, and generally are at our wits end! 
we train him using positive reinforcement, but these nights have us pulling out our hair and grinding our teeth...
he has always humped one single toy of his, around 3 times a month but he asks for it almost daily these days, so I don’t know if this arousal spike could be hormonal or what. 
we feed him what he’s had the last year, his treats are the same, the tantrums are regardless of the amount of exercise on the given day. 
I would appreciate any comments or advice or just kind words! 
thanks 😊


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

We nutered our male at about 2 years and made a lot of difference in the humping. Pretty much stopped completely.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

If it was a puppy I’d force sleep / crate time to calm down. Can’t a two year old be crated? No experience since my pup is only 5,5 months, so being in the puppy department of this forum a lot, reading about evening tantrums, I guess that is what came to my mind. It would give you some peace at least.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

how much exercise does he get daily? Need at LEAST 1 hour of running off leash. That would be bare minimum.


----------

